# Tokai Guitars Canada 2019 from Westcoast Guitars



## Kerry2020 (Jan 3, 2019)

Word has it that Westcoast Guitars in Vancouver Canada is the Tokai Dealer now. They posted a 2019 catalogue on their website for new Japan made Tokai's. They are selling the bolt on strat and tele styles as well as the Talbo and the old Hummingbird Reissues. This should be very cool. https://www.westcoastguitarsvancouver.com/tokai-guitars-canada


----------



## Jimmy The Gent (Sep 4, 2018)

Looks very cool.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

That burgundy mist Strat is a classy looking unit.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Music Express in Ontario seems to still be selling Tokai on their website.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Doug B said:


> Music Express in Ontario seems to still be selling Tokai on their website.


I think those are the less-expensive non-MIJ models.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

troyhead said:


> I think those are the less-expensive non-MIJ models.


If I recall they were all $500 LP type guitars.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Kerry2020 said:


> They posted a 2019 catalogue on their website for new Japan made Tokai's


I looked through the catalogue and couldn't find where it said the guitars are made in Japan (other than the Tokai logo). However, I am pretty good at overlooking important details.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Is it even real ??

I have serious doubts, that isn't where i'd expect a Tokai dealer to spring up at all. I haven't lived in Vancouver for some time but that is the worst part of Vancouver.

Edit I thought that the address was 110 E. Hastings. quite a different part of town.

As so far as Music Express Canada goes this makes for an interesting read

Tokai Forum - a subsidiary of TokaiRegistry.com :: View topic - Counterfeit Tokai from Music Express Canada via Reverb

Tokai Forum - a subsidiary of TokaiRegistry.com :: View topic - New Love Rock Custom


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Hmm-isn't 110 East Hastings about a block from Main St.? (The heart of skid row)

Yes, that and your link about Music Express send off major alarms.

Seems to be more Tokai counterfeiting than for Gibson!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Westcoast Guitars is a legit store, very welcoming and knowledgeable staff. Great coffee too. They are on the edge of skid row but definitely far enough away from the worst of it. It is perfectly safe where they are. I’d be very surprised if they were selling counterfeit stuff. They have some really nice gear in their shop.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes that was my mistake, it's #110 - 2741 E Hastings.

I'd like to know if they are legit Canadian dealers approved by Tokai or if they will just order guitars for people like anyone could through Tokai Japan themselves. It would be nice to have a real distributor in Canada,


----------



## CHTele_1970 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm more into the vintage Teisco/Guyatone types. Much more original design, granted they were made back in the '60/'70.

I have also seen some great looking Greco Les Paul copies on Reverb around the $1200 mark. Made at the famous Fujigen factory. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

*Drool*


----------



## WCGuitars (Oct 23, 2013)

Kerry2020 said:


> Word has it that Westcoast Guitars in Vancouver Canada is the Tokai Dealer now. They posted a 2019 catalogue on their website for new Japan made Tokai's. They are selling the bolt on strat and tele styles as well as the Talbo and the old Hummingbird Reissues. This should be very cool. https://www.westcoastguitarsvancouver.com/tokai-guitars-canada


Just to clarify ..... Westcoast Guitars is an authorized Tokai Dealer in Canada and have received the first shipment of Japan made guitars. A second shipment will be arriving will be arriving september / october. Special orders can be placed as well.


----------



## WCGuitars (Oct 23, 2013)

troyhead said:


> I looked through the catalogue and couldn't find where it said the guitars are made in Japan (other than the Tokai logo). However, I am pretty good at overlooking important details.


To clarify .... All Tokai guitars sold at Westcoast Guitars are 100% made in Japan and stamped with made in Japan and the serial number on the back heel of the neck under the finish. Each guitar also comes with a certificate of authenticity bearing the same serial number signed by Tokai President Shohei Adashi.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Back in the 90's I had. Tokai Les Paul copy that ht dual hum buckets.

Great guitar, traded it for a Carvin that I still have, neck through, Floyd rose , turned up neck tuning heads.

My son is playing heavy metal with that guitar now.


----------



## threehill (Jan 31, 2021)

Anyone have any Idea how much Westcoast is selling them for? I dont see any prices.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

This is as good as any Tele I've owned.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

dang it is NOT good for my cool guy aesthetic to know that a talbo is an instrument i can buy. forgot how much i loved those.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

threehill said:


> Anyone have any Idea how much Westcoast is selling them for? I dont see any prices.


They are good people to deal with. I bought a Tokai bass there a couple months ago. I got an awesome deal for cash. Their website is not the best. Give them a call. They do have some stuff listed on Westcoast Guitars


----------

